# wirklich globale Umgebungsvariablen erstellen/ändern



## Diefenbaker (14. März 2005)

Ich mußte leider festellen das die Umgebungsvariablen die ich mit meiner Kommandozeilen-App. setze nur in der Shell verfügbar sind in der ich das Programm aufgerufen habe. Muß sie aber auch von einem Parallel laufenden Programm und von PHP auswerten lassen.

gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese noch anders zu setzen, sodas sie dann wirklich global verfügbar sind?

nur zur Info: benutzte die Umgebungsvariable um den Status anderen Applikationen zur verfügung zu stellen. Man könnte das ja auch über eine Datei machen.. allerding wollte ich davon abgehen um die 0,5 sekündlichen Festplattenzugriffe zu vermeiden.


----------



## Tobias K. (14. März 2005)

moin


Was du suchst nennt sich Systemvariable.

Erstellen mit:
SetEnvironmentVariable
Auslesenmit:
GetEnvironmentVariable


Hättest du mit mehr eigen Initiative auch selber gefunden:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials194463.html&highlight=set*


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Diefenbaker (14. März 2005)

Danke für den Link, aber ich hab mal gegoogelt..
wenn das stimmt hab ich wohl schlechte karten.



> Re: Umgebungsvariable dauerhaft verändern oder setzen, löschen
> 
> Schlechte Karten!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobias K. (15. März 2005)

moin


Ändern sich die Werte der Variable ständig?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Diefenbaker (15. März 2005)

ja ein anderes prog legt da einen wert ab, den ich mit meinen prog auswerte um ein gerät steuere.


----------



## Tobias K. (15. März 2005)

moin


Du hättest noch die Möglichkeit dir den Wert direkt aus dem Programm zu holen, also von da o Programm 1 den Wert im Ram abgelegt hat.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Diefenbaker (16. März 2005)

also Du meinst aus der Umgebung des Programms eins?
wie mache ich das? dazu muß ich doch bestimmt erstmal die ProzessID kennen, oder?


----------



## Tobias K. (16. März 2005)

moin


Hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials179496.html&highlight=manipulieren
hab ich sowas mal gemacht, aber die beste Alternative wird es nicht sein und ob man sowas auch mit PHP bewerställigen kann weiss ich auch nicht.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

